# Run SB in warm weather



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

How long can I run a 6hp Tecumseh SB in warm weather with # 30 oil ? By warm I mean 60..


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

??? Why not hours? It's just like a lawn mower. Others? Am I wrong?


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Don't understand the issue. What is the concern? As a note, why do you have 30 wt in a snowblower, that will be a bit thick in the winter. Or did you replace a multi-weight with the 30 for summer?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

AL- said:


> How long can I run a 6hp Tecumseh SB in warm weather with # 30 oil ? By warm I mean 60..


need more info. why would you want to run your sb in warm weather? are you using the engine for another purpose? lawnmowers, wood splitters, pressure washers ,pumps , etc are all air cooled and can be run for hours in the summer. 

make sure your cooling fins are clean with no obstruction for air. i would also make sure to have fresh oil. 


so what are you doing or trying to do?


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

Snowblowers engines have no air filter. 

So if not concerned about ingesting some minor amounts of dust, it should be okay to run for a short time. 

.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

JLawrence08648 said:


> ??? Why not hours? It's just like a lawn mower. Others? Am I wrong?


not even close to a lawn mower, no air filter and it has a heater box.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

nwcove said:


> not even close to a lawn mower, no air filter and it has a heater box.


Yea, no air filter but it's just an engine, it's not drawing in grass, maybe pollen, just running with a minimal amount of dust in the air. Still no big deal for the limited running time to deal with what ever you are wanting to deal with. The heater box warms the intake air, so summer? Warms up even faster.

I don't see anything that is going to shorten the life of the engine for the amount of running time.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Notice anything different about this sb engine being used in the summer? ( pic courtesy of sscottsmans site). 

With no worries of dust, and the heater box removed, you should be able to run it all day. If you were to leave the heater box on, it could lead to an overheat situation.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.
the heater box raises the intake air temperature to reduce carb icing

but by how much? 

.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

I use my snow blowers 3 times a month to practice snow blow my driveways. It helps me establish a proper pattern for the real thing. I tend to overheat in my parka, stocking cap, and insulated boots. And the neighbors give me strange looks. I'm kidding....but in my mind I'm out there every day!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

gibbs296 said:


> I use my snow blowers 3 times a month to practice snow blow my driveways. It helps me establish a proper pattern for the real thing. I tend to overheat in my parka, stocking cap, and insulated boots. And the neighbors give me strange looks. I'm kidding....but in my mind I'm out there every day!


that's funny you mention this. just yesterday i finished servicing my 50 and was going up the street checking out all operations. the looks i was getting!!!

that helps my rep for being a little crazy around here. people tend to leave me alone which is just how i like it , hahaha ( unless they need help with their blower and then they are not shy )

funny how that works.


----------



## jonnied12 (Jan 14, 2017)

I run mine about 15 min. every month, summer and winter, just to keep the carburetor clean. In fact I do this with all of my power equipment, snow blower, riding and push mowers, generators (about 30 min. with electrical load), trimmers, leaf-blowers, etc.
I use 91 octane 100% gas in my equipment with a double dose of Stabil Marine 360 and only keep the gas for 6 months.
Old gas goes into my cars, new gas in my equipment.
I do not run the carburetors dry and have never had a problem.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

what happened to AL??????

one and done?

don't leave us hanging......I can't sleep until i know why you asked this question.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Like jonnie, I run my OPE off season every 2 months or so for 20 to 30 minutes. And like Orange, I occasionally get those looks from the neighbors.


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

Nothing happened to AL.... it takes longer with pic's. with authentic info , etc.!!!!
The Attention sticker is on the heater box . Its a 1972 Ariens 6 hp. 910006 Model. 
Scotsman's Ariens pages have a 1971 & 1973 pic's & articles. Note difference in the 1972 control levers. 
I love this machine- picked it up for $20. the other day. The motor runs but I want to drain the tank and run some fresh ethanol free with startron in it then drain out this fresh gas mix. Plan to work on it this winter.
It was a guys fathers machine , the guy must have been 60 yrs old . Gave me both the Owners & Parts Manuals . I think it was run on asphalt as the scaper bar and slider are finished, other wise its pretty good body wise. 
I use 5w30 synthectic in winter. The Owners Manual for this recommends 30 oil for summer use with attachments.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

AL- said:


> Nothing happened to AL.... it takes longer with pic's. with authentic info , etc.!!!!
> The Attention sticker is on the heater box . Its a 1972 Ariens 6 hp. 910006 Model.
> Scotsman's Ariens pages have a 1971 & 1973 pic's & articles. Note difference in the 1972 control levers.
> I love this machine- picked it up for $20. the other day. The motor runs but I want to drain the tank and run some fresh ethanol free with startron in it then drain out this fresh gas mix. Plan to work on it this winter.
> ...


oh, thank god.....now i can go to bed.:wink2:


----------

